# New mini mancha buckling



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

As some of you may know i was looking for a nice mini mancha buckling. One of the goat spot members helped me find this guy. These are photos from the breeder and he should be ready to join our herd the end of December


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

More photos


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Awwww, very cute! Congrats.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

So cute  love his little eyes!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------

